# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Healthy Recipe Thread

## Total Eclipse

Please share your recipes  ::): 

-------

*Hummus Recipe* 

This can be made into a dip, or dressing on a sandwich...  or hummus wrap.. etc.. It's super good  ::):  



1 clove garlic 1(19 ounce) can garbanzo beans, half the liquid reserved4 tablespoons lemon juice2 tablespoons tahini1 teaspoon saltblack pepper to taste3 pinches of crushed red peper2 tablespoons olive oil

In a blender, chop the garlic. Pour garbanzo beans into blender, reserving about a tablespoon for garnish. Place lemon juice, tahini, crushed red pepper, chopped garlic and salt in blender. Blend until creamy and well mixed.

Transfer the mixture to a medium serving bowl. Sprinkle with pepper and pour olive oil over the top. Garnish with reserved garbanzo beans.

----------


## Kimbra

Lemon Bars

Ingredients

FILLING


1 cup (120 g) raw cashews1 cup (240 g) coconut cream* (the hardened portion at the top of full fat coconut milk)2 Tbsp (14 g) arrowroot or cornstarch1/2 cup (120 ml) lemon juice (~2 large lemons)1 heaping Tbsp (4 g) lemon zest (~1 large lemon)Pinch sea salt1/4 cup (60 ml) maple syrup, plus more to tasteoptional: 2 Tbsp (14 g) organic powdered sugar, for topping

CRUST


1 cup (90 g) gluten free oats1 cup (112 g) almonds1/4 tsp sea salt2 Tbsp (24 g) coconut sugar1 Tbsp (15 ml) maple syrup4-5 Tbsp (60-75 g) coconut oil, melted
Instructions

Add raw cashews to a mixing bowl and cover with boiling hot water. Let rest for 1 hour (uncovered), then drain thoroughly.In the meantime, preheat oven to 350 degrees F (176 C) and line an 8x8 inch baking dish with parchment paper.Add oats, almonds, sea salt, and coconut sugar to a high speed blender and mix on high until a fine meal is achieved.Transfer to a medium mixing bowl and add maple syrup and melted coconut oil, starting with 4 Tbsp (60 g) and adding more if it's too dry. Stir with a spoon to combine until a loose dough is formed. You should be able to squeeze the mixture between two fingers and form a dough instead of it crumbling. If too dry, add a bit more melted coconut oil.Transfer mixture to parchment-lined baking sheet and spread evenly. Then place parchment paper on top and use a flat-bottomed object, such as a drinking glass, to press down firmly until it?s evenly distributed and well packed.Bake for 15 minutes, then increase heat to 375 F (190 C) and bake for 5-8 minutes more, or until the edges are golden brown and there is some browning on the surface. Remove from oven to cool slightly, then reduce oven heat to 350 degrees F (176 C).Once cashews are soaked and drained, add to a high speed blender with coconut cream, arrowroot starch, lemon juice, lemon zest, sea salt, and maple syrup. Mix on high until very creamy and smooth.Taste and adjust flavor as needed. I added a bit more lemon zest and maple syrup. It should be very lemony, and not overly sweet.Pour filling over the pre-baked crust and spread into an even layer. Tap on counter to remove any air bubbles.Bake for 20-23 minutes or until the edges look very slightly dry and the center appears ?giggly? but not liquidy.Let rest for 10 minutes, then transfer to refrigerator to let cool completely (uncovered) - at least 4 hours, preferably overnight.To serve, slice and sift with powdered sugar (optional). Store leftovers in the refrigerator, covered, up to 4 days, though best within the first 2 days.

----------


## Total Eclipse

.... Those look Yummy   
@Kimbra
 !! I'll have to make some of those  ::): 

Here are some healthy "Banana Oat Muffins" (somewhat healthy)

1 1/2 cup flour
1 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tsp baking powder 
1 tsp baking soda 
1/2 tsp salt
1 tbsp white vinegar 
1 cup of milk (or milk replacement: soy etc)
1/4 cup of oil 
1 tsp vanilla
2 bananas, mashed
1/3 cup of dried raisins or cranberries (optional)
1/3 cup of dried crushed nuts (optional)


Pre-heat oven to 400F

Combine: Flour, oats, sugar, and salt. Than baking powder than baking soda, pour vinegar over baking soda. Stir in the milk, and vanilla till combined. Fold on banana mush until combined, however don't over work the batter, leave chunky. Stir in dried raisins or cranberries and or crushed nuts (if desired -- optional).

Bake for 20- 30 mins

----------

